

Ask HN; reporting duplicate stories - bavcyc

Is there a method to report duplicate posts.  Currently there is a post on Idea Paint then 2 posts down there is a different post on turning a wall into a whiteboard.
======
Tangurena
If I'm flagging the article, I usually include links to each other in a post.

------
tokenadult
Is it really a duplicate post if the two submissions link out to different
articles?

------
ionfish
Just flag the duplicate.

~~~
bavcyc
Thanks.

